# 2021 Old Farts vs Whippersnappers - The Teams



## slowhand (Apr 23, 2021)

Well, after much anticipation, here are the teams for this year's meet:

*Old Farts*
@rosecott (Captain)
@GG26 
@PhilTheFragger 
@Whereditgo 
@Crow 
@Yerman 
Tricky Trev
Mark Langley Sowter
Chris Davis
Dave Foster
Les Smith
Gordon Taylor

*Whippersnappers*
@slowhand (Captain)
@TreeSeeker 
@Lilyhawk 
@Papas1982 
@HarrogateHacker 
@Paperboy 
@94tegsi 
@Dando 
@gopher99 
@Beezerk 
@Imurg 
@Tashyboy 

Announcements regarding pairings, tee times and what shirts to wear will be posted on this thread. Can the whippersnappers contact me directly if you have any preferences regarding playing partner or tee off time. There are no guarantees but I'll see what I can accommodate. I'm sure rosecott will do likewise.

No, as is tradition, let the good natured, age-based ribbing begin


----------



## Dando (Apr 23, 2021)

i cant believe @Imurg is classified as a youngster for this


----------



## slowhand (Apr 23, 2021)

Dando said:



			i cant believe @Imurg is classified as a youngster for this
		
Click to expand...

And he wasn't even the oldest snapper!


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 23, 2021)

Can my pp pm me as to what nip they prefer in my hip flask 😁


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 23, 2021)

Dando said:



			i cant believe @Imurg is classified as a youngster for this
		
Click to expand...

Its ok his handicap doesn’t travel well 👍😎


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 23, 2021)

So did @Tashyboy retire at 40 then? 

Askin for a friend 😂


----------



## Imurg (Apr 23, 2021)

Rather a snapper than a spasm of wind in the dung trumpet


----------



## chrisd (Apr 23, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Can my pp pm me as to what nip they prefer in my hip flask 😁
		
Click to expand...

You'll find that most of the Farts have had hip flask replacements


----------



## Dando (Apr 23, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Can my pp pm me as to what nip they prefer in my hip flask 😁
		
Click to expand...

if you were an old fart then it would be Ovaltine


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 23, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			So did @Tashyboy retire at 40 then?

Askin for a friend 😂
		
Click to expand...

52 and a half 👍😁


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 23, 2021)

Boom just seen the teams and Tashyoldphart is back to Tashyboy. Truth be told I felt more comfortable in shorter socks than calf length socks


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 23, 2021)

slowhand said:



			Well, after much anticipation, here are the teams for this year's meet:

*Old Farts*
@rosecott (Captain)
@GG26
@PhilTheFragger
@Whereditgo
@Crow
@Yerman
Tricky Trev
Mark Langley Sowter
Chris Davis
Dave Foster
Les Smith
Gordon Taylor

*Whippersnappers*
@slowhand (Captain)
@TreeSeeker
@Lilyhawk
@Papas1982
@HarrogateHacker
@Paperboy
@94tegsi
@Dando
@gopher99
@Beezerk
@Imurg
@Tashyboy

Announcements regarding pairings, tee times and what shirts to wear will be posted on this thread. Can the whippersnappers contact me directly if you have any preferences regarding playing partner or tee off time. There are no guarantees but I'll see what I can accommodate. I'm sure rosecott will do likewise.

No, as is tradition, let the good natured, age-based ribbing begin 

Click to expand...


These shirts would look good for the Sunday and Monday 😁


----------



## Dando (Apr 23, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			These shirts would look good for the Sunday and Monday 😁
		
Click to expand...

is that in case there is no bog roll


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 23, 2021)

Dando said:



			is that in case there is no bog roll
		
Click to expand...

😳 Ave put a transfer in for you.😁


----------



## rosecott (Apr 23, 2021)

For the moment, I have nothing to say.


----------



## IanM (Apr 23, 2021)

Crikey, what was the cut-line?   Need to rename this Bus Passes v Car Drivers !


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 23, 2021)

IanM said:



			Crikey, what was the cut-line?   Need to rename this Bus Passes v Car Drivers !  

Click to expand...

I think before the new WHS Scoring system I might of been in the old farts teams 😉😁


----------



## rosecott (Apr 23, 2021)

IanM said:



			Crikey, what was the cut-line?   Need to rename this Bus Passes v Car Drivers !  

Click to expand...

Two 58 year olds - one was a Fart, the other a Snapper.


----------



## slowhand (Apr 23, 2021)

rosecott said:



			Two 58 year olds - one was a Fart, the other a Snapper.
		
Click to expand...

Yep. Only 6 months between the Snappiest Fart and Fartiest Snapper


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 23, 2021)

rosecott said:



			Two 58 year olds - one was a Fart, the other a Snapper.
		
Click to expand...

58 the new 40 😳


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 23, 2021)

Well I’m only 20 months older than him and I’ve always been in the Pharts, whilst he has been in both camps


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 23, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Rather a snapper than a spasm of wind in the dung trumpet
		
Click to expand...

Arthur Harris has a lot to answer for 👍😂😂


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 23, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Well I’m only 20 months older than him and I’ve always been in the Pharts, whilst he has been in both camps
		
Click to expand...

Blame WHS 😁👍


----------



## Dando (Apr 23, 2021)

Is anyone planning on driving up on the Saturday?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 23, 2021)

Myself and him are playing at Woodhall Spa on the Friday and Saturday ( courtesy of an auction voucher) and staying Saturday night at a B&B in Woodhall 
oh yes👍


----------



## Dando (Apr 23, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Myself and him are playing at Woodhall Spa on the Friday and Saturday ( courtesy of an auction voucher) and staying Saturday night at a B&B in Woodhall
oh yes👍
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking of the premier inn and trying to get at game a FP


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 23, 2021)

Dando said:



			Is anyone planning on driving up on the Saturday?
		
Click to expand...

Me, Simon and Jakob will be at the Premier Inn Saturday evening mate.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 23, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			These shirts would look good for the Sunday and Monday 😁
		
Click to expand...

Joking aside.
is there a traditional colour for the teams?

I may of gotten a little larger this last year and need a new shirt or two.....


----------



## gopher99 (Apr 23, 2021)

Someone mentioned red and blue shirts, and alternate them between the days.


----------



## rosecott (Apr 23, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			Joking aside.
is there a traditional colour for the teams?

I may of gotten a little larger this last year and need a new shirt or two.....
		
Click to expand...

Last time the event took place, it was red for farts and blue for snappers on Day 1 and the reverse on Day 2.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 23, 2021)

rosecott said:



			Last time the event took place, it was red for farts and blue for snappers on Day 1 and the reverse on Day 2.
		
Click to expand...

Or we could really mix it up and have the Pharts wearing blue and the snappers , Red on day 1 and the reverse for day 2 👍👍


----------



## rosecott (Apr 23, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Or we could really mix it up and have the Pharts wearing blue and the snappers , Red on day 1 and the reverse for day 2 👍👍
		
Click to expand...

Don't you start confusing the old people - stick to modding.


----------



## Crow (Apr 23, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Or we could really mix it up and have the Pharts wearing blue and the snappers , Red on day 1 and the reverse for day 2 👍👍
		
Click to expand...

You rebel!


----------



## slowhand (Apr 23, 2021)

Isn't that what normally happens,? We alternate each year?


----------



## rosecott (Apr 23, 2021)

slowhand said:



			Isn't that what normally happens,? We alternate each year?
		
Click to expand...

It was always Smiffy's rules.


----------



## slowhand (Apr 24, 2021)

So this year it should be red for the snappers and blue for the farts on the Sunday, and vice versa for the Monday


----------



## rosecott (Apr 24, 2021)

slowhand said:



			So this year it should be red for the snappers and blue for the farts on the Sunday, and vice versa for the Monday
		
Click to expand...

Whatever is decided, it will have to be repeated again and again and again.


----------



## Dando (Apr 24, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			Me, Simon and Jakob will be at the Premier Inn Saturday evening mate.
		
Click to expand...

Think I’ll drive up Saturday as well. Are you planning on trying to get a game in on the Saturday?


----------



## Dando (Apr 24, 2021)

Old farts in red on Sunday and blue on monday
Whippers blue then red


----------



## rosecott (Apr 24, 2021)

Dando said:



			Old farts in red on Sunday and blue on monday
Whippers blue then red
		
Click to expand...

I like that - decisive action - a true successor to Smiffy.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 24, 2021)

rosecott said:



			I like that - decisive action - a true successor to Smiffy.
		
Click to expand...

Only if he wears white trousers & swears like CaptainRon 😂😂


----------



## rosecott (Apr 24, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Only if he wears white trousers & swears like CaptainRon 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

And hangs out of the window at 4 am with a fag in his mouth.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 24, 2021)

Dando said:



			Think I’ll drive up Saturday as well. Are you planning on trying to get a game in on the Saturday?
		
Click to expand...

What colour shirt you planning to wear? 😂


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 24, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Only if he wears white trousers & swears like CaptainRon 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Cameron is a novice where swearing is concerned...


----------



## Dando (Apr 24, 2021)

drive4show said:



			What colour shirt you planning to wear? 😂
		
Click to expand...

Not sure but white trousers are a must


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 24, 2021)

Dando said:



			Old farts in red on Sunday and blue on monday
Whippers blue then red
		
Click to expand...

Lookin forward to telling trev.  He's a utd fan. Hates Blue.. that said I might have to ask him for a red shirt


----------



## Dando (Apr 24, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Lookin forward to telling trev.  He's a utd fan. Hates Blue.. that said I might have to ask him for a red shirt
		
Click to expand...

In that case tell him it’s light blue tops and white shorts


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 24, 2021)

Dando said:



			In that case tell him it’s light blue tops and white shorts
		
Click to expand...

They might need another player for the owd farts if I do 😳


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 24, 2021)

Dando said:



			In that case tell him it’s light blue tops and white shorts
		
Click to expand...

Ave told him and he mentioned summat about me being illegitimate. Gonna Google the meaning later.


----------



## Yerman (Apr 25, 2021)

Grey on sunday, greyer on monday.


----------



## Yerman (Apr 25, 2021)

Will the teams be 4ball better ball and playing handicaps as per:

*Four Ball Better Ball*
The lowest handicap player gives strokes to the other three players based on 90% of the difference between the lowest handicap and that of each player.?


----------



## slowhand (Apr 25, 2021)

Yerman said:



			Will the teams be 4ball better ball and playing handicaps as per:

*Four Ball Better Ball*
The lowest handicap player gives strokes to the other three players based on 90% of the difference between the lowest handicap and that of each player.?

Click to expand...

Yes, on the Sunday. Monday is singles matches (although played in four-balls) with 100% handicap difference


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 25, 2021)

Yerman said:



			Will the teams be 4ball better ball and playing handicaps as per:

*Four Ball Better Ball*
The lowest handicap player gives strokes to the other three players based on 90% of the difference between the lowest handicap and that of each player.?

Click to expand...

Er what 😳


----------



## Dando (Apr 25, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Er what 😳
		
Click to expand...

It’s to see who has the best balls


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 25, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Er what 😳
		
Click to expand...

Don’t worry Tash
Someone clever will tell you what your handicap is on the day..... all I know is mine is huge ...... 🙄


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 25, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Don’t worry Tash
Someone clever will tell you what your handicap is on the day..... all I know is mine is huge ...... 🙄
		
Click to expand...

What yer balls, what kind of a flippin comp Ave I signed up to 😳


----------



## rosecott (Apr 25, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Er what 😳
		
Click to expand...

1. Establish the Playing Handicap of each of the 4 players. This is 90% of each player's Course Handicap for the format being played.

2. The player with the resultant lowest Playing Handicap will concede strokes to the other 3 players based on the difference between his and their Playing Handicaps - strokes given/taken according to the Stroke Index of each hole.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 25, 2021)

rosecott said:



			Don't you start confusing the old people - stick to modding.
		
Click to expand...

Imodium would be more appropriate


----------



## slowhand (Apr 25, 2021)

rosecott said:



			1. Establish the Playing Handicap of each of the 4 players. This is 90% of each player's Course Handicap for the format being played.

2. The player with the resultant lowest Playing Handicap will concede strokes to the other 3 players based on the difference between his and their Playing Handicaps - strokes given/taken according to the Stroke Index of each hole.
		
Click to expand...

Is that how it’s calculated? It’s not 90% of the difference between the lowest player’s full playing handicap and the other 3 players’ full playing handicaps?


----------



## rosecott (Apr 25, 2021)

slowhand said:



			Is that how it’s calculated? It’s not 90% of the difference between the lowest player’s full playing handicap and the other 3 players’ full playing handicaps?
		
Click to expand...

If you have the time to spare, plough through WHS - Handicap Allowances Question | Golf Monthly


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 25, 2021)

rosecott said:



			If you have the time to spare, plough through WHS - Handicap Allowances Question | Golf Monthly

Click to expand...

It's a non qualifying competition, so make your own rules


----------



## Dando (Apr 26, 2021)

2 bits of good news;

- the money has been over to FP
- as there are more than 12 of us going, we get a free place so there is £109 in the whip for saturday night


----------



## Imurg (Apr 26, 2021)

Dando said:



			2 bits of good news;

- the money has been over to FP
- as there are more than 12 of us going, we get a free place so there is £109 in the whip for saturday night
		
Click to expand...

Boom!


----------



## rosecott (Apr 26, 2021)

Dando said:



			2 bits of good news;

- the money has been over to FP
- as there are more than 12 of us going, we get a free place so there is £109 in the whip for saturday night
		
Click to expand...

That will only cover 2 bottles of wine for the Captains' table - on Sunday, not Saturday.


----------



## rosecott (Apr 26, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			It's a non qualifying competition, so make your own rules 

Click to expand...

Now then, Billy boy, stop sowing the seeds of anarchy. Most of the contestants are WHS handicap holders and are therefore bound by the mandatory stroke allowances laid down in the WHS manual - thus has spake the Farts Captain.


----------



## Dando (Apr 26, 2021)

rosecott said:



			That will only cover 2 bottles of wine for the Captains' table - on Sunday, not Saturday.
		
Click to expand...

I’m driving up Saturday! 🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 26, 2021)

Great news, looking at the MyEG app, assuming we are off the yellows my handicap is 16 on the pines and 15 on the Beeches.
Result 😆


----------



## slowhand (Apr 26, 2021)

Dando said:



			2 bits of good news;

- the money has been over to FP
- as there are more than 12 of us going, we get a free place so there is £109 in the whip for *Sunday *night
		
Click to expand...

And it's the final round of the USPGA on the Sunday night, so hopefully we can get dinner done and dusted and settle in to cheer a European home


----------



## rosecott (Apr 26, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Great news, looking at the MyEG app, assuming we are off the yellows my handicap is 16 on the pines and 15 on the Beeches.
Result 😆
		
Click to expand...

Each of the combinations of two of the three nines has its own Course Rating and Slope.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 26, 2021)

rosecott said:



			Each of the combinations of two of the three nines has its own Course Rating and Slope.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I noticed, I'll have a proper look later.
Re the USPGA, what time does it usually finish? Hawaii is 11 hours behind so we may get to see the final few holes at breakfast 😅


----------



## slowhand (Apr 26, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Yeah I noticed, I'll have a proper look later.
Re the USPGA, what time does it usually finish? Hawaii is 11 hours behind so we may get to see the final few holes at breakfast 😅
		
Click to expand...

It's at Kiawah Island, South Carolina, so it's 5 hours behind. Unless it goes to a playoff the winner should be crowned sometime between 10 & 11 PM our time


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 26, 2021)

slowhand said:



			It's at Kiawah Island, South Carolina, so it's 5 hours behind. Unless it goes to a playoff the winner should be crowned sometime between 10 & 11 PM our time
		
Click to expand...

Oops, got to be honest I saw the course name and just assumed it was in Hawaii  lol.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 30, 2021)

Ave just had a look at the Course ratings and it looks like I could get 19 or 20 shots 😳


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 30, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Ave just had a look at the Course ratings and it looks like I could get 19 or 20 shots 😳
		
Click to expand...

With the introduction of the EG update, I'm on way.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 30, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Ave just had a look at the Course ratings and it looks like I could get 19 or 20 shots 😳
		
Click to expand...

What is 95% of that 😬


----------



## 94tegsi (Apr 30, 2021)

What time do we start on the Sunday?


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 30, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			What is 95% of that 😬
		
Click to expand...

23 😁


----------



## slowhand (May 1, 2021)

94tegsi said:



			What time do we start on the Sunday?
		
Click to expand...

First tee time is 9:28 I believe


----------



## slowhand (May 1, 2021)

slowhand said:



			First tee time is 9:28 I believe
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, that’s the Monday.
First tee on Sunday is 15:20


----------



## rosecott (May 1, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			What is 95% of that 😬
		
Click to expand...

95% does not come into it. 90% on Sunday and 100% 0n Monday are the relevant allowances.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 1, 2021)

rosecott said:



			95% does not come into it. 90% on Sunday and 100% 0n Monday are the relevant allowances.
		
Click to expand...

27 shots for Tash on Sunday and 43 on Monday coz Monday starts with a constanant. 👍


----------



## slowhand (May 10, 2021)

Final call for any snappers  to let me know of any tee-time/playing partner preferences before I set the teams for the four-balls.

Full line-up for the Sunday will be announced next week


----------



## gopher99 (May 10, 2021)

slowhand said:



			Final call for any snappers  to let me know of any tee-time/playing partner preferences before I set the teams for the four-balls.

Full line-up for the Sunday will be announced next week
		
Click to expand...

Anyone who can carry me around the course would be nice


----------



## Dando (May 10, 2021)

gopher99 said:



			Anyone who can carry me around the course would be nice
		
Click to expand...

how much do you weigh?


----------



## gopher99 (May 10, 2021)

76kgs at the moment, so not back breaking😀


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 10, 2021)

gopher99 said:



			76kgs at the moment, so not back breaking😀
		
Click to expand...

With or without clubs?


----------



## rosecott (May 10, 2021)

At the last count, the average of the HIs:

Snappers = 12.1 (based on on the 11 who have declared)
Farts = 18.9

This does not take into account the additional strokes to be given for the incredible ages of the Farts.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 10, 2021)

rosecott said:



			At the last count, the average of the HIs:

Snappers = 12.1 (based on on the 11 who have declared)
Farts = 18.9

This does not take into account the additional strokes to be given for the incredible ages of the Farts.
		
Click to expand...

Good job am wi the snappers otherwise the average Hcap would of been single figures 😳


----------



## slowhand (May 11, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Good job am wi the snappers otherwise the average Hcap would of been single figures 😳
		
Click to expand...

Not with me raising the average somewhat!

Snappers are an average of 12.7 with all players accounted for


----------



## Dando (May 11, 2021)

I hope the hotel have got stables for some of the old farts horses!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 11, 2021)

Dando said:



			I hope the hotel have got stables for some of the old farts horses!
		
Click to expand...

Might need one for my donkey 😎🤭


----------



## gopher99 (May 11, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Might need one for my donkey 😎🤭
		
Click to expand...

That’s a little unfair, you haven’t seen me play yet😀


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 11, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Might need one for my donkey 😎🤭
		
Click to expand...

The brother is driving then 😬


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 11, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The brother is driving then 😬
		
Click to expand...

Referring to my embarrassing mega bandito handicap


----------



## Imurg (May 11, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The brother is driving then 😬
		
Click to expand...

No chance _ he's a crap passenger....


----------



## rosecott (May 11, 2021)

Imurg said:



			No chance _ he's a crap passenger....
		
Click to expand...

There will be no passengers in the Farts team


----------



## Whereditgo (May 13, 2021)

Guys, just a heads-up, especially if you are arriving shortly before the first round and planning on checking in after. Make sure you register your car in the pro shop or you will get a parking fine!


----------



## Imurg (May 13, 2021)

Whereditgo said:



			Guys, just a heads-up, especially if you are arriving shortly before the first round and planning on checking in after. Make sure you register your car in the pro shop or you will get a parking fine!
		
Click to expand...

I'll leave that to my Chauffeur...


----------



## Tashyboy (May 13, 2021)

Or you m


Imurg said:



			I'll leave that to my Chauffeur...
		
Click to expand...

Or you might forget to tell him 😉😁


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 13, 2021)

Its pretty standard for any hotel these days.

Quite often I will use a hotels electric charging facilities when en route to a customer
and i need to regester with reception to avoid a ticket.


----------



## Dando (May 13, 2021)

Is anyone traveling up on the Saturday?

I am staying at the premium inn and looking to get a game in at FP about 3ish with my friend Mark


----------



## Paperboy (May 13, 2021)

Dando said:



			Is anyone traveling up on the Saturday?

I am staying at the premium inn and looking to get a game in at FP about 3ish with my friend Mark
		
Click to expand...

Papas, Jacob and myself are in the Scunthorpe Purple palace on the Saturday.


----------



## Dando (May 13, 2021)

Paperboy said:



			Papas, Jacob and myself are in the Scunthorpe Purple palace on the Saturday.
		
Click to expand...

It could get messy then 🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺


----------



## Paperboy (May 13, 2021)

Dando said:



			It could get messy then 🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully not, will need a few before teeing off on Sunday


----------



## slowhand (May 15, 2021)

As promised, here are the pairings for the Sunday Fourballs. Whippersnappers will be wearing *blue *shirts, and Old Farts *red*:

*Tee Time* *Whippersnappers*                     Vs  *Old Farts*
15:20        @slowhand & @HarrogateHacker *vs* @rosecott & Chris Davies
15:28        @Dando & @TreeSeeker *vs*  Les Smith & Gordon Taylor
15:36        @Papas1982 & @94tegsi *vs*  Dave Foster & Mark Langley Sowter
15:44        @Tashyboy & @Lilyhawk *vs* @Whereditgo & @PhilTheFragger
15:52        @Imurg & @Beezerk *vs*  Tricky Trev & @Yerman
16:00        @gopher99 & @Paperboy *vs* @Crow & @GG26

The singles draw will take place during dinner Sunday evening.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 16, 2021)

Paperboy said:



			Papas, Jacob and myself are in the Scunthorpe Purple palace on the Saturday.
		
Click to expand...

@Imurg and myself are at the Premier Inn Scunthorpe on Saturday as well 😎 having played Woodhall Spa on Friday & Saturday 

Is there a scran plan for Saturday night?


----------



## Dando (May 16, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



@Imurg and myself are at the Premier Inn Scunthorpe on Saturday as well 😎 having played Woodhall Spa on Friday & Saturday 

Is there a scran plan for Saturday night?
		
Click to expand...


Mark and myself are staying there too but we’re slumming it golf wise as we’re only playing FP.
As for food, I’m sure we’ll eat at the beefeater and wash it down with  few soft drinks


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 16, 2021)

Dando said:



			Mark and myself are staying there too but we’re slumming it golf wise as we’re only playing FP.
As for food, I’m sure we’ll eat at the beefeater and wash it down with  few soft drinks
		
Click to expand...

Would we need to book
Or is Scunthorpe dead on a Saturday night?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 16, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Would we need to book
Or is Scunthorpe dead on a Saturday night?
		
Click to expand...

Scunthorpe on a Saturday night. Living the dream 😂


----------



## Dando (May 16, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Scunthorpe on a Saturday night. Living the dream 😂
		
Click to expand...

Someone is jealous!


----------



## TreeSeeker (May 16, 2021)

revved up for this one, looking forward to the round, will have to look around for my blue top, get the team colours ready!


----------



## slowhand (May 16, 2021)

TreeSeeker said:



			revved up for this one, looking forward to the round, will have to look around for my blue top, get the team colours ready!
		
Click to expand...

Don’t forget you’ll need a red top as well, for Monday


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 17, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Scunthorpe on a Saturday night. Living the dream 😂
		
Click to expand...

I've lived that dream, and it's definitely a nightmare.


----------



## Dando (May 17, 2021)

morning all,

just a few points for this trip

1- no crocs
2 - i will be in the clubhouse bar from about 12pm as that's when i get kicked out of the Premier Inn
3 - no crocs
4 - bring 1 blue and 1 red top 
5 -no crocs
6 - you need to enter your car reg in the hotel's computer
7 - no crocs
8 - you might be able to check in when you arrive if the rooms are ready.

@Tashyboy - if you bring your crocs we'll make you wear red all weekend and then beat you to death with the offending footwear

have a great week and i'll see some of you on Saturday and the rest on Sunday.


----------



## Paperboy (May 17, 2021)

Put the clubs in my carry bag, but might have 3 too many irons in there though


----------



## Whereditgo (May 17, 2021)

I'll be arriving 2:30 ish on the Sunday - dance exams Sunday morning


----------



## Imurg (May 17, 2021)

Now..where are my crocs..


----------



## Dando (May 17, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Now..where are my crocs..

Click to expand...

don't you start


----------



## chrisd (May 17, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Now..where are my crocs..

Click to expand...

Best find them - snappy like 😖😖


----------



## Tashyboy (May 17, 2021)

Dando said:



			morning all,

just a few points for this trip

1- no crocs
2 - i will be in the clubhouse bar from about 12pm as that's when i get kicked out of the Premier Inn
3 - no crocs
4 - bring 1 blue and 1 red top
5 -no crocs
6 - you need to enter your car reg in the hotel's computer
7 - no crocs
8 - you might be able to check in when you arrive if the rooms are ready.

@Tashyboy - if you bring your crocs we'll make you wear red all weekend and then beat you to death with the offending footwear

have a great week and i'll see some of you on Saturday and the rest on Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

fragger how much does it cost to buy an infraction to give someone. This post is full of Crocism. 😳👍


----------



## Tashyboy (May 17, 2021)

Al buy a drink to the first person that walks in the bar in crocs 😁👍


----------



## Imurg (May 17, 2021)

Unlike a thread on here to be a croc of....


----------



## Dando (May 17, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Al buy a drink to the first person that walks in the bar in crocs 😁👍
		
Click to expand...

what you wear in the privacy of your own home is down to you but don't bring those perversions to a meet with some fine upstanding members of the forum as the older ones wont be able to cope


----------



## Yerman (May 17, 2021)

What's a croc....like an crocodile skin mankini?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Smiffys-Mens-Borat-Mankini/dp/B07CBFJ3WN


----------



## rosecott (May 17, 2021)

Yerman said:



			What's a croc....like an crocodile skin mankini?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Smiffys-Mens-Borat-Mankini/dp/B07CBFJ3WN

Click to expand...

You have to admit Smiffy looks good in shades - pity he's not playing this year.


----------



## Dando (May 17, 2021)

Yerman said:



			What's a croc....like an crocodile skin mankini?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Smiffys-Mens-Borat-Mankini/dp/B07CBFJ3WN

Click to expand...

why did i click on that link?


----------



## Dando (May 17, 2021)

rosecott said:



			You have to admit Smiffy looks good in shades - pity he's not playing this year.
		
Click to expand...

it's pity for the whippersnappers as its a guaranteed point for us


----------



## rosecott (May 17, 2021)

Dando said:



			morning all,

just a few points for this trip

1- no crocs
2 - i will be in the clubhouse bar from about 12pm as that's when i get kicked out of the Premier Inn
3 - no crocs
4 - bring 1 blue and 1 red top
5 -no crocs
6 - you need to enter your car reg in the hotel's computer
7 - no crocs
8 - you might be able to check in when you arrive if the rooms are ready.

@Tashyboy - if you bring your crocs we'll make you wear red all weekend and then beat you to death with the offending footwear

have a great week and i'll see some of you on Saturday and the rest on Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

Can you PM me with a list of players' real names so that I can check on WHS for their real handicaps.


----------



## slowhand (May 17, 2021)

rosecott said:



			Can you PM me with a list of players' real names so that I can check on WHS for their real handicaps.
		
Click to expand...

Me as well please


----------



## Imurg (May 17, 2021)

Blimey...this is getting serious..


----------



## Dando (May 17, 2021)

slowhand said:



			Me as well please
		
Click to expand...

I’ll do it tomorrow as everything is on
My work pc.

I’m off 54


----------



## Paperboy (May 17, 2021)

Simon Betteridge - 14.8


----------



## Tashyboy (May 17, 2021)

Dando said:



			what you wear in the privacy of your own home is down to you but don't bring those perversions to a meet with some fine upstanding members of the forum as the older ones wont be able to cope
		
Click to expand...




rosecott said:



			Can you PM me with a list of players' real names so that I can check on WHS for their real handicaps.
		
Click to expand...

ave not finished with mine yet Jim 🤔😉😁


----------



## Tashyboy (May 17, 2021)

Dando said:



			what you wear in the privacy of your own home is down to you but don't bring those perversions to a meet with some fine *upstanding* members of the forum as the older ones wont be able to cope
		
Click to expand...

Upstanding 😳 is fragger giving a speech.


----------



## Imurg (May 17, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Upstanding 😳 is fragger giving a speech.
		
Click to expand...

He'll thank you for your support which he will wear always....


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 17, 2021)

Imurg said:



			He'll thank you for your support which he will wear always....
		
Click to expand...

Oi That’s my line 😎🤭


----------



## Imurg (May 17, 2021)

See


----------



## Tashyboy (May 17, 2021)

Imurg said:



			See

Click to expand...

🤣


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 17, 2021)

You line em up Bro, I’ll finish em off 👍😂


----------



## Dando (May 17, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			You line em up Bro, I’ll finish em off 👍😂
		
Click to expand...

You're clearly not talking about putts!


----------



## Tashyboy (May 17, 2021)

Dando said:



			You're clearly not talking about putts!
		
Click to expand...

what about drinks on the bar. 😳


----------



## Beezerk (May 17, 2021)

rosecott said:



			Can you PM me with a list of players' real names so that I can check on WHS for their real handicaps.
		
Click to expand...

Wow, do we have a ringer in the camp? 😅


----------



## rosecott (May 17, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Wow, do we have a ringer in the camp? 😅
		
Click to expand...

If only it was just one.


----------



## rosecott (May 17, 2021)

Forecast is light showers Sunday afternoon in North Lincolnshire - be prepared.


----------



## Crow (May 17, 2021)

rosecott said:



			Forecast is light showers Sunday afternoon in North Lincolnshire - be prepared.
		
Click to expand...

For the forecast to change.


----------



## Whereditgo (May 18, 2021)

rosecott said:



			Forecast is light showers Sunday afternoon in North Lincolnshire - be prepared.
		
Click to expand...

The forecast for F.P. is currently showing 10% chance of rain on Sunday and possibility of a light shower around 13:00 on Monday. The closer you get to the river the less reliable the forecast becomes though!

The course is reported to be in fantastic condition!


----------



## Beezerk (May 18, 2021)

My forecast says there's a 90% chance of me playing like a total clown on Sunday and Imurg having to do all the work 🤣


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 18, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			My forecast says there's a 90% chance of me playing like a total clown on Sunday and Imurg having to do all the work 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Good luck with that one 👍😂


----------



## Imurg (May 18, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			My forecast says there's a 90% chance of me playing like a total clown on Sunday and Imurg having to do all the work 🤣
		
Click to expand...

That makes it a 99.9% dead cert that we will get handed a dog licence...if we're lucky.


----------



## Paperboy (May 18, 2021)

Imurg said:



			That makes it a 99.9% dead cert that we will get handed a dog licence...if we're lucky.
		
Click to expand...

Be back in the bar quicker


----------



## gopher99 (May 18, 2021)

Paperboy said:



			Be back in the bar quicker 

Click to expand...

You won’t be paperboy, you will be carrying me around the course😀


----------



## Imurg (May 18, 2021)

gopher99 said:



			You won’t be paperboy, you will be carrying me around the course😀
		
Click to expand...

Thats 2 dog licences then.....


----------



## Dando (May 18, 2021)

I hope your all joking as I don’t want to be associated with a bunch of losers


----------



## GG26 (May 18, 2021)

gopher99 said:



			You won’t be paperboy, you will be carrying me around the course😀
		
Click to expand...

Crow will have his Young Tom Morris mashie, spoon and niblick to keep you guys in check.


----------



## Paperboy (May 18, 2021)

Dando said:



			I hope your all joking as I don’t want to be associated with a bunch of losers
		
Click to expand...

What if you are that loser and we're winners? How will that work?


----------



## Imurg (May 18, 2021)

Paperboy said:



			What if you are that loser and we're winners? How will that work?
		
Click to expand...

Wonderfully


----------



## Dando (May 18, 2021)

Paperboy said:



			What if you are that loser and we're winners? How will that work?
		
Click to expand...

On Sunday it will be my partners fault and on Monday I’ll blame lack of sleep or food poisoning


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 18, 2021)

Dando said:



			On Sunday it will be my partners fault and on Monday I’ll blame lack of sleep or *Alcohol* poisoning
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that for ya 👍🥃


----------



## slowhand (May 18, 2021)

Dando said:



			On Sunday it will be my partners fault and on Monday I’ll blame lack of sleep or food poisoning
		
Click to expand...

But who will I blame?

I know, I’ll do a Monty and blame it on a sparrow farting 4 fields away


----------



## Dando (May 18, 2021)

slowhand said:



			But who will I blame?

I know, I’ll do a Monty and blame it on a sparrow farting 4 fields away
		
Click to expand...

Sparrow farts are off putting


----------



## TreeSeeker (May 19, 2021)

Dando said:



			On Sunday it will be my partners fault and on Monday I’ll blame lack of sleep or food poisoning
		
Click to expand...

Glad to know I won't be providing any disappointment!  consider sunday sorted!


----------



## Captainron (May 19, 2021)

slowhand said:



			Well, after much anticipation, here are the teams for this year's meet:

*Old Farts*
@rosecott (Captain)
@GG26
@PhilTheFragger
@Whereditgo
@Crow
@Yerman
Tricky Trev
Mark Langley Sowter
Chris Davis
Dave Foster
Les Smith
Gordon Taylor

*Whippersnappers*
@slowhand (Captain)
@TreeSeeker
@Lilyhawk
@Papas1982
@HarrogateHacker
@Paperboy
@94tegsi
@Dando
@gopher99
@Beezerk
@Imurg
@Tashyboy

Announcements regarding pairings, tee times and what shirts to wear will be posted on this thread. Can the whippersnappers contact me directly if you have any preferences regarding playing partner or tee off time. There are no guarantees but I'll see what I can accommodate. I'm sure rosecott will do likewise.

No, as is tradition, let the good natured, age-based ribbing begin 

Click to expand...

Oh my giddy aunt! @Imurg a Snapper? 

The following salespeople will be there with their stalls to keep you lot spending.

Cruises
Polygrip
Sun Life
Ping
Stannah
Saga 
and many more


----------



## slowhand (May 20, 2021)

Final Reminders:

Please send me & @rosecott your up-to-date handicap indexes by tomorrow evening
Remember to pack your red & blue shirts. *Whippersnappers *are in *blue *on *Sunday*, and *red *on *Monday. *Old Farts are the opposite


----------



## rosecott (May 20, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Oh my giddy aunt! @Imurg a Snapper?

The following salespeople will be there with their stalls to keep you lot spending.

Cruises
Polygrip
Sun Life
Ping
Stannah
Saga
and many more
		
Click to expand...

Get back into your box, Springbok.


----------



## rosecott (May 20, 2021)

slowhand said:



			Final Reminders:

Please send me & @rosecott your up-to-date handicap indexes by tomorrow evening
Remember to pack your red & blue shirts. *Whippersnappers *are in *blue *on *Sunday*, and *red *on *Monday. *Old Farts are the opposite


Click to expand...

I am regularly scanning the WHS platform to ensure that Farts get the maximum shots possible and that Snappers get away with nothing.


----------



## Captainron (May 20, 2021)

rosecott said:



			Get back into your box, Springbok.
		
Click to expand...

Make sure they mash up those veggies properly before you eat them......


----------



## Imurg (May 20, 2021)

slowhand said:



			Final Reminders:

Please send me & @rosecott your up-to-date handicap indexes by tomorrow evening
Remember to pack your red & blue shirts. *Whippersnappers *are in *blue *on *Sunday*, and *red *on *Monday. *Old Farts are the opposite


Click to expand...

6.9 Skipper


----------



## Beezerk (May 20, 2021)

Imurg said:



			6.9 Skipper

Click to expand...

6.9? 😯
That's me definitely having a few extra jars on Saturday and hanging onto your coat tails come Sunday.
Cheers 🍻😅


----------



## Imurg (May 20, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			6.9? 😯
That's me definitely having a few extra jars on Saturday and hanging onto your coat tails come Sunday.
Cheers 🍻😅
		
Click to expand...

Don't bank on it Buddy


----------



## Crow (May 20, 2021)

16.7 on England Golf App.

16.4 on HDID App.

Make of that what you will!


----------



## rosecott (May 20, 2021)

Crow said:



			16.7 on England Golf App.

16.4 on HDID App.

Make of that what you will!
		
Click to expand...

For us Farts, WHS will prevail over HDID.


----------



## Lilyhawk (May 20, 2021)

slowhand said:



			Final Reminders:

Please send me & @rosecott your up-to-date handicap indexes by tomorrow evening
Remember to pack your red & blue shirts. *Whippersnappers *are in *blue *on *Sunday*, and *red *on *Monday. *Old Farts are the opposite


Click to expand...

I'll wait until tomorrow evening to report back. Next round falling off my last 20 is one of my 8 best, and tomorrow I'm playing in what currently looks like up to 50mph gust winds, so with that in mind I'm most definitely putting a card in.

Strategic...


----------



## Whereditgo (May 20, 2021)

[QUOTE="Strategic... [/QUOTE]

Ah, but we have just noticed your post in the Drop to Single Figures thread!


----------



## GG26 (May 20, 2021)

Bit of a random irritation and getting excuses in early.  Was due my second vaccinaction in a week’s time, but it was randomly cancelled yesterday by the NHS.  Called my GP and am now getting it on Saturday.  Hoping my arm’s isn’t as sore as last time.

Likely to be arriving at FP around 2.30 on Sunday.


----------



## slowhand (May 20, 2021)

GG26 said:



			Bit of a random irritation and getting excuses in early.  Was due my second vaccinaction in a week’s time, but it was randomly cancelled yesterday by the NHS.  Called my GP and am now getting it on Saturday.  Hoping my arm’s isn’t as sore as last time.

Likely to be arriving at FP around 2.30 on Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

Good luck with that mate. 2:30 is plenty of time before we tee off


----------



## Crow (May 20, 2021)

GG26 said:



			Bit of a random irritation and getting excuses in early.  Was due my second vaccinaction in a week’s time, but it was randomly cancelled yesterday by the NHS.  Called my GP and am now getting it on Saturday.  Hoping my arm’s isn’t as sore as last time.

Likely to be arriving at FP around 2.30 on Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

After effects of my AZ second shot last week were nothing like the first, if you're getting AZ I think you'll be fine.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 20, 2021)

14.0 bang on the money.


----------



## rosecott (May 21, 2021)

Interesting fact.

In the second pairs match out on Sunday, the combined ages of Dando and Treeseeker exactly equals the age of one of their opponents.


----------



## Lilyhawk (May 21, 2021)

Whereditgo said:



			[QUOTE="Strategic... 

Click to expand...

Ah, but we have just noticed your post in the Drop to Single Figures thread! [/QUOTE]

Mission accomplished, even though it was worse than expected. A gross 91 which is my worst score with a card in my hand since May 2019. 

Will know my knee handicap after midnight. It won’t change too much though.


----------



## Whereditgo (May 21, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			Ah, but we have just noticed your post in the Drop to Single Figures thread! 

Click to expand...

Mission accomplished, even though it was worse than expected. A gross 91 which is my worst score with a card in my hand since May 2019.

Will know my *knee handicap* after midnight. It won’t change too much though.[/QUOTE]


I have one of those too!


----------



## Captainron (May 21, 2021)

Hear that @PhilTheFragger and @Imurg are chomping it around Woodhall at the minute. Picked a good day for it lads


----------



## Lilyhawk (May 21, 2021)

Whereditgo said:



			Mission accomplished, even though it was worse than expected. A gross 91 which is my worst score with a card in my hand since May 2019.

Will know my *knee handicap* after midnight. It won’t change too much though.
		
Click to expand...


I have one of those too! [/QUOTE]

Doh! The knee handicap is old! My golf handicap will be new from midnight though! 🤣


----------



## Dando (May 21, 2021)

rosecott said:



			Interesting fact.

In the second pairs match out on Sunday, the combined ages of Dando and Treeseeker exactly equals the age of one of their opponents.
		
Click to expand...

That is old. Has he had a birthday card from Liz?


----------



## Dando (May 21, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Hear that @PhilTheFragger and @Imurg are chomping it around Woodhall at the minute. Picked a good day for it lads [/QUOT

I bet it’s ripped them both new ones 🤣🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...


----------



## rosecott (May 21, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			Ah, but we have just noticed your post in the Drop to Single Figures thread! 

Click to expand...

Mission accomplished, even though it was worse than expected. A gross 91 which is my worst score with a card in my hand since May 2019.

Will know my knee handicap after midnight. It won’t change too much though.[/QUOTE]

Change unlikely as your 78 at your #20 will be replaced by a 79 in your best 8.


----------



## Lilyhawk (May 21, 2021)

rosecott said:



			Mission accomplished, even though it was worse than expected. A gross 91 which is my worst score with a card in my hand since May 2019.

Will know my knee handicap after midnight. It won’t change too much though.
		
Click to expand...

Change unlikely as your 78 at your #20 will be replaced by a 79 in your best 8.[/QUOTE]

STALKER! 😁

Yeah, it went from 3.6 to 3.7.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 21, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Hear that @PhilTheFragger and @Imurg are chomping it around Woodhall at the minute. Picked a good day for it lads 

Click to expand...

Jeez that was hard work, what a course though, 
Saw Glyn near the starters hut and had a chat👍
Love to go back when it’s not blowing a houlie and we dont need a canoe to reach the greens


----------



## rosecott (May 21, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			Change unlikely as your 78 at your #20 will be replaced by a 79 in your best 8.
		
Click to expand...

STALKER! 😁

Yeah, it went from 3.6 to 3.7.[/QUOTE]

Stalker? I am only seeking to protect the interests of some harmless elderly gentlemen - particularly from foreigners.


----------



## Dando (May 21, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Jeez that was hard work, what a course though, 
Saw Glyn near the starters hut and had a chat👍
Love to go back when it’s not blowing a houlie and we dont need a canoe to reach the greens
		
Click to expand...

Maybe stop off on the way up to FP next year


----------



## Tashyboy (May 21, 2021)

Tashyboys  hcap Has massively dropped to 15.8 after yesterday’s mammoth achievement in the wind and rain. 😁👍


----------



## rosecott (May 21, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Tashyboys  hcap Has massively dropped to 15.8 after yesterday’s mammoth achievement in the wind and rain. 😁👍
		
Click to expand...

Only 0.1 behind Tricky Trev now


----------



## Crow (May 21, 2021)

Just seen my tee time, what time do they stop serving food?


----------



## rosecott (May 21, 2021)

Crow said:



			Just seen my tee time, what time do they stop serving food?  

Click to expand...

When we have eaten I hope


----------



## Dando (May 21, 2021)

Crow said:



			Just seen my tee time, what time do they stop serving food?  

Click to expand...

Don’t worry, I’ll eat yours so it doesn’t go to waste


----------



## Imurg (May 21, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Jeez that was hard work, what a course though,
Saw Glyn near the starters hut and had a chat👍
Love to go back when it’s not blowing a houlie and we dont need a canoe to reach the greens
		
Click to expand...

Did I mention that I'm tired....


----------



## Tashyboy (May 22, 2021)

Just about packed


----------



## GG26 (May 22, 2021)

Just got jabbed after playing in a comp this morning.  I suspect that my HI is to come down 0.1 to 17.0 as I will replace a 93 scoring round with today’s 92.

See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 22, 2021)

GG26 said:



			Just got jabbed after playing in a comp this morning.  I suspect that my HI is to come down 0.1 to 17.0 as I will replace a 93 scoring round with today’s 92.

See you all tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Safe journey me man.


----------



## Dando (May 22, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Just about packed
		
Click to expand...

You are a savage!


----------



## slowhand (May 22, 2021)

GG26 said:



			Just got jabbed after playing in a comp this morning.  I suspect that my HI is to come down 0.1 to 17.0 as I will replace a 93 scoring round with today’s 92.

See you all tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Noted


----------



## Dando (May 22, 2021)

Booked in at the premier inn and getting ready to have a game a FP.

For those traveling up tonight, see you in the Beefeater


----------



## Tashyboy (May 22, 2021)

Dando said:



			You are a savage!
		
Click to expand...

😳🥰😉


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 22, 2021)

I had 36 on the Bracken today and Imurg had 35

Much better conditions than yesterday 👍😎


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (May 22, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I had 36 on the Bracken today and Imurg had 35

Much better conditions than yesterday 👍😎
		
Click to expand...

Weather was a lot kinder today 👍

Hope you enjoyed the trip to Woodhall Spa


----------



## 94tegsi (May 22, 2021)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Weather was a lot kinder today 👍

Hope you enjoyed the trip to Woodhall Spa
		
Click to expand...

love Woodhall but never managed a day there without 30mph winds!


----------



## gopher99 (May 22, 2021)

Dando said:



			Booked in at the premier inn and getting ready to have a game a FP.

For those traveling up tonight, see you in the Beefeater
		
Click to expand...

Enjoy your night, I should be finished working by 6:30am Sunday morning.🤬


----------



## Lilyhawk (May 22, 2021)

I can confirm that the form from yesterday continued today with a mighty 21 points playing the lovely Hotchkins course at Woodhall. 
Unless Tashy can carry us around the whole way tomorrow the farts already have a point in the bag. 

Golf. Gotta love it.


----------



## 94tegsi (May 22, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			I can confirm that the form from yesterday continued today with a mighty 21 points playing the lovely Hotchkins course at Woodhall.
Unless Tashy can carry us around the whole way tomorrow the farts already have a point in the bag.

Golf. Gotta love it.
		
Click to expand...

At least we can get drunk mate.


----------



## SteveW86 (May 22, 2021)

Enjoy your couple of days guys!


----------



## rosecott (May 22, 2021)

94tegsi said:



			At least we can get drunk mate.
		
Click to expand...

I firmly believe that all my elderly charges are safely tucked up in bed now.


----------



## GG26 (May 22, 2021)

rosecott said:



			I firmly believe that all my elderly charges are safely tucked up in bed now.
		
Click to expand...

… or having to pick up kids from a party at 11pm - no doubt first of the late night pickups over the next few years.  I’ll make up for it with a lie in skip!


----------



## williamalex1 (May 22, 2021)

rosecott said:



			I firmly believe that all my elderly charges are safely tucked up in bed now.
		
Click to expand...

So should you be , I hope the Gods are good to you guys, especially Bacchus.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 23, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			I can confirm that the form from yesterday continued today with a mighty 21 points playing the lovely Hotchkins course at Woodhall.
Unless Tashy can carry us around the whole way tomorrow the farts already have a point in the bag.

Golf. Gotta love it.
		
Click to expand...

Don’t look like we will be wearing the sombrero then 😖


----------



## Imurg (May 23, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Don’t look like we will be wearing the sombrero then 😖
		
Click to expand...

Just the crocs then..


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 23, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Don’t look like we will be wearing the sombrero then 😖
		
Click to expand...

I’m claiming the sombrero in advance 🙄🤭


----------



## GG26 (May 23, 2021)

Confirmed HI is now 17.0


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 23, 2021)

Played with Wherediditgo against Lilyhawk and Tashy
What a great afternoon, these lads were fantastic company and we all played some really good golf, Tashy played some rammel too 😂

Watching Jacob launch one 300 yards plus is an incredible sight.

We (Pharts) were 4 up after 6 and looked like handing them their backsides on a plate, however a recovery was staged and we turned 3 up, they got it down to 1 up, but blew it on the 17th so we ended up 2&1 winners

I played really well, my scrambling was sublime and really enjoyed it out there.

The scores after day 1 is 4 1/2 - 1 1/2 to the young upstarts

But it’s the singles tomorrow with full handicaps so anything can happen  😎


----------



## Captainron (May 23, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Played with Wherediditgo against Lilyhawk and Tashy
What a great afternoon, these lads were fantastic company and we all played some really good golf, Tashy played some rammel too 😂

Watching Jacob launch one 300 yards plus is an incredible sight.

We (Pharts) were 4 up after 6 and looked like handing them their backsides on a plate, however a recovery was staged and we turned 3 up, they got it down to 1 up, but blew it on the 17th so we ended up 2&1 winners

I played really well, my scrambling was sublime and really enjoyed it out there.

The scores after day 1 is 4 1/2 - 1 1/2 to the young upstarts

But it’s the singles tomorrow with full handicaps so anything can happen  😎
		
Click to expand...

A 3 year old with plastic clubs could beat that Swedish meatball at the moment….
And Tashy is probably too busy planning a holiday to concentrate on his game.

It should have been a 10 and 8 thrashing


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 23, 2021)

Did tashy play in crocs?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 23, 2021)

Glad to see the event going ahead and you all finally getting there - hopefully the weather behaves for you - enjoy


----------



## williamalex1 (May 23, 2021)

Can hardly wait to see all the X rated pictures to come


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 23, 2021)

@Tashyboy would normally be in line for an infraction for mod abuse, however in this instance, it’s probably justified 😂😂😂


----------



## williamalex1 (May 23, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



View attachment 36744

@Tashyboy would normally be in line for an infraction for mod abuse, however in this instance, it’s probably justified 😂😂😂
		
Click to expand...

FFS = For Fraggers Sake


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 23, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			We (Pharts) were 4 up after 6 and looked like handing them their backsides on a plate, however a recovery was staged and we turned 3 up, they got it down to 1 up, but blew it on the 17th so we ended up 2&1 winners

*I played really well, my scrambling was sublime* and really enjoyed it out there.

The scores after day 1 is 4 1/2 - 1 1/2 to the young upstarts

But it’s the singles tomorrow with full handicaps so anything can happen  😎
		
Click to expand...

Mods, someone's hacked Fragger's account!!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 23, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I played really well, my scrambling was sublime and really enjoyed it out there.
		
Click to expand...

Sublime short game off your handicap..... are you from the Trilby Tour? 😂


----------



## Lilyhawk (May 24, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Sublime short game off your handicap..... are you from the Trilby Tour? 😂
		
Click to expand...

On this occasion I can unfortunately confirm this as I was part of the team who had to suffer from it. At least my sombrero has been passed on finally! 😁


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 24, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			On this occasion I can unfortunately confirm this as I was part of the team who had to suffer from it. At least my sombrero has been passed on finally! 😁
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but that particular sombrero will be forever yours.


----------



## Captainron (May 24, 2021)

So what’s the state of play? What are the singles match ups so that we can make a few predictions


----------



## Voyager EMH (May 24, 2021)

Yeah, I was expecting streaming live scores all morning.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 24, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Yeah, I was expecting streaming live scores all morning.
		
Click to expand...

Given that one team is barely alive, that was never happening.


----------



## Voyager EMH (May 24, 2021)

Did they all make it to the first tee this morning, do you think?
And the 18th green?


----------



## Bdill93 (May 24, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Did they all make it to the first tee this morning, do you think?
And the 18th green?
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely not


----------



## Captainron (May 24, 2021)

Rumour is that the snappers had a 3 point lead going into today.


----------



## Fade and Die (May 24, 2021)

So c’mon guys we need to know who won, who lost and who frankly won’t be showing their faces again 😂 As well as who was “over-refreshed” last night and who missed their tee time. 🤢

Anything deemed too unsavoury for the forum please PM me. 😁


----------



## SteveW86 (May 24, 2021)

Did anyone turn up a week early this year?


----------



## Lilyhawk (May 24, 2021)

Just got back home after a few eventful days filled with poor golf, but good company, good courses and the weather turned out better than the forecast. 

Thanks @Dando for organising it. Fully appreciate if I don’t make the roster next year after contributing with nada/zero/zilch/noll points for the snappers. Hopefully my handicap will be sorted out for next year to be more in line with my actual abilities.  

Was really impressed with Forest Pines and will definitely go back up there. Some great holes and the tight tree lined fairways are very different to any other course I’ve played in the UK.

When it comes to nightly adventures, @Captainron hosted myself, @Papas1982 and @Paperboy on Friday night which turned out to be one of the best and/or worst sessions (depending how you look at it...) in years, so Saturday and yesterday was very low key. In fact, just thinking of a drink still makes me feel a bit sick...


----------



## Tashyboy (May 24, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Did tashy play in crocs?
		
Click to expand...

I will do next year I was rammel. 😖


----------



## Tashyboy (May 24, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Mods, someone's hacked Fragger's account!! 

Click to expand...

That is a massive understatement. It was like a flippin kick in the goolies, hole after hole. Fraggers under the trees, gotta knob one out 70 yd to the green it’s gone no higher than 3 ft and finished 18” from the pin. 😖


----------



## 94tegsi (May 24, 2021)

Captainron said:



			Rumour is that the snappers had a 3 point lead going into today.
		
Click to expand...

I think it ended up 11.5 to 6.5 to the snappers


----------



## gopher99 (May 24, 2021)

Thanks to Dando for organising the meet, and good to finally put faces to forum names. Thanks to my playing partners over the weekend putting up with me, Simon, Nick, Mick, Ian and Trev. Really enjoyed the meet.


----------



## slowhand (May 24, 2021)

The final score was indeed 11.5 - 6.5 in the snappers favour. Well done team! I shall provide a full write up tomorrow


----------



## chrisd (May 24, 2021)

Good thing is that the Farts will have all forgotten the score by Wednesday


----------



## Tashyboy (May 24, 2021)

Well where do you start. It was a fantastic couple of days.
The first days golf was absolute rammel from my point of view. To be honest if it was not for Jakob waking up we would of been thumped 10 and 8. What can I say about fraggers golf. Some of it was just sublime. Hcap of 22. 😳 sweet mother Mary and the wee donkey. He really earned the sombrero. As a neutral it would of been great to watch. As an opponent. Not so.
Todays golf was played in better weather, Tashyboy roared into a 4 hole lead only to see it dwindle to 1 up and a missed 3 footer From me opponent stopped it going AS. Tash eventually won 3/2 playing half decent golf. Bottom line the Old Farts came up against the whippersnappers machine and had no answer.
But was the result that important. Well yes. But new friendships were made, old rivalries resumed. Dando organised a stonking couple of days. Cheers me man.
From a personal point of view. Tricky Trev needed those two days. Saturday was a years anniversary from the passing of his wife and two days with Tash and the forum lads was what the Dr ordered. Ironically it was just what Tash needed. Less than an hour before we left for Forest Pines on Sunday, my lad told me one of his mates has passed away. An ex squaddie from 2nd rifles. I don’t mind saying it got to me big style thinking about a 4 yr old girl who ain’t seeing her dad again. Many thanks to all for a stonking weekend.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 24, 2021)

My girlfriend's 2 sons were in 2 rifles, they knew the guy in question 😢


----------



## Beezerk (May 24, 2021)

Cracking weekend yet again, great to catch up with some familiar faces and meet new ones, specially after the last year we've had it was a real pleasure to get out and play with everyone.
My golf was sheeiite a bit like the bar service, I don't think I've ever been so sober on a forum meet 
Massive thanks to Dando for organising, huge respect to Tricky Trev  and of course Dynamite Dave who absolutely trounced me today


----------



## Tashyboy (May 24, 2021)

drive4show said:



			My girlfriend's 2 sons were in 2 rifles, they knew the guy in question 😢
		
Click to expand...

Been a tough couple of days D4S, unfortunately loads of rumours flying around ain’t helping. ☹️


----------



## Tashyboy (May 24, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Cracking weekend yet again, great to catch up with some familiar faces and meet new ones, specially after the last year we've had it was a real pleasure to get out and play with everyone.
My golf was sheeiite a *bit like the bar service,* I don't think I've ever been so sober on a forum meet 
Massive thanks to Dando for organising, huge respect to Tricky Trev  and of course Dynamite Dave who absolutely trounced me today 

Click to expand...

😂 😂
Trev says “ I don’t think Ave paid for that round” when they never came for the brass. five minutes later four forum lads arms are pointing towards Trev Showing the waitress who is paying for the round. 😂

That said, Ave heard folk moan about the price of drinks at FP. It’s cheaper than my course 🤔


----------



## Imurg (May 24, 2021)

Home, tired, but on the winning team
Good job from Dando..Slowhand and Rosecott made excellent Captains 
Reaffirmed my record of never winning a singles match - Tricky Trev is....just that.
His driving was on point today and he took me 2&1. Did I mention I was giving 11 shots?
Managed a half(tie,draw or whatever) alongside Beezerk against Yerman and the aforementioned TT..close game all the way.
Great company from Crow and gopher....
Most enjoyable and I suppose I'd better thank everyone's favourite bandit for doing the driving....even if we did nearly lose the back end coming off a roundabout in the rain


----------



## Dando (May 24, 2021)

Well played whippers!

Are you guys ok with going back to FP or do you fancy somewhere else next year?

Suggestions welcome and I’ll look into the costs


----------



## Crow (May 24, 2021)

Thanks to Dando for pulling this together when it looked like it might fail, and thanks to the Captains of each team.

The result didn't go the way of the Farts this year, but you can't win every year.    Does anyone know what running score is?

Great to meet everyone again and a few new faces too.

Really enjoyed the golf even if much of it was dire. Sunday I partnered GG26 against gopher99 and Paperboy. First hole I fatted a drive 100 yards and shanked an 8 iron into the bushes, luckily Mike came to the rescue and we won the hole. It stayed close until around halfway when we quickly lost three holes on the trot and never recovered, going down 2&1 I think. 

Drawn to play gopher99 again today and I was thankful for the 13 shots he gave to me!
I think we'd both admit that some of the golf didn't quite make the grade. For example on the first hole I topped it into the rough left and barely got past the ladies tee, we ended with a half after John's quality 7 was matched by my equally iffy 8 net 7. 
But there was some decent play and it was a tight match all the way to the last green and a half was a fair result in the end.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 24, 2021)

Dando said:



			Well played whippers!

Are you guys ok with going back to FP or do you fancy somewhere else next year?

Suggestions welcome and I’ll look into the costs
		
Click to expand...

Talking to Tricky Trev on the way home. He is playing Belton Woods this weekend. Again 2 rounds, 1 night. He is paying £190 to share a room 😳. VFM wise I think FP is Bob on.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 24, 2021)

Great couple of days, Thanks to Dando for picking up the reins

Today I was playing Harrogate Hacker (Russ) in the singles, he was giving me 8 shots and with yesterdays stellar performance still Fresh, 
The smart monopoly money was apparantly on me, no pressure then

Started well and was 1 up after 2. then HH woke up and he was 3 up after 6, I pulled it back to 1 down at the turn
It then yoyo'd between HH being either 1 up or 2 up, until he went 3 up on the 15th to be dormie 3

Somehow he then cocked up the next 3 holes which allowed me to square the match. 

Great game, down to the wire and a great atmosphere, compeditive, but very friendly

Was great to put a face to Tashy's name and all the other lads we met for the first time

Well done the snappers, think its 3-2 to the Pharts overall though


----------



## Tashyboy (May 24, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Great couple of days, Thanks to Dando for picking up the reins

Today I was playing Harrogate Hacker (Russ) in the singles, he was giving me 8 shots and with yesterdays stellar performance still Fresh,
The smart monopoly money was apparantly on me, no pressure then

Started well and was 1 up after 2. then HH woke up and he was 3 up after 6, I pulled it back to 1 down at the turn
It then yoyo'd between HH being either 1 up or 2 up, until he went 3 up on the 15th to be dormie 3

Somehow he then cocked up the next 3 holes which allowed me to square the match.

Great game, down to the wire and a great atmosphere, compeditive, but very friendly

Was great to put a *Fist* to Tashy's face and all the other lads we met for the first time

Well done the snappers, think its 3-2 to the Pharts overall though 

Click to expand...

sorted Fraggerito 👍😁


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 24, 2021)

No mate, id have probably ended up with some of those porcupine quills you call a tash in me knuckles


----------



## Crow (May 24, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Well done the snappers, think its 3-2 to the *Pharts *overall though 

Click to expand...

Are Mods obliged to use this spelling?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 24, 2021)

Sounds like another great GM forum meet - well done @Dando and all involved 👍


----------



## Smiffy (May 25, 2021)

Dando said:



			Are you guys ok with going back to FP or do you fancy somewhere else next year?
		
Click to expand...

Problem is, it's finding somewhere else "central" that has the same facilities as Forest Pines. Or the prices.
Despite any negatives aimed at the venue, it does offer terrific value for money, (apart from the bar!).
During my "reign" as organiser, I'd looked at other venues but always came back to FP.
I could well be up for playing again next year, (not organising), and will keep an eye on developments.
Well done lads....


----------



## GG26 (May 25, 2021)

Thanks to Dando for organising and for Rosecott and Slowhand sorting the matches.  The organisation was spot on.

An enjoyable couple of days and great to meet up with some new faces as well as more familiar ones, especially after the year we have all had.

On the Sunday I partnered Crow against Paperboy and Gopher.  Gopher (John) is one of the best strikers of the ball I have played alongside and along with Simon playing well (and holing an important putt  on the 16th to stay 2up) the thirteen shots that both Nick and I received was not quite enough.  

On the Monday I was up against 94tegsi and we had a good close tussle.  I was only level on the 1st and 13th tees, but never more than two down.  Martin won 1up, but I at least took it down to the last putt.  Unfortunately, my chipping and putting let me down and this was highlighted when we both found the green on the third, only for Martin’s three putt to beat my four putt!
It was also great to play alongside and catch up with Tashyboy and Nick (apologies I didn’t catch your forum name).

The service in the restaurant / bars was on the slow side and that will be down to the hotel getting used to being open again.  We were lucky with the timing though and and the beer was only around £4 a pint which is reasonable.


----------



## Lilyhawk (May 25, 2021)

Dando said:



			Well played whippers!

Are you guys ok with going back to FP or do you fancy somewhere else next year?

Suggestions welcome and I’ll look into the costs
		
Click to expand...

I think it was a great venue tbh. Loved the course itself. As has been mentioned, the bar service was well under par, in a bad way, but sure that will have been sorted by next year.


----------



## Dando (May 25, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Problem is, it's finding somewhere else "central" that has the same facilities as Forest Pines. Or the prices.
Despite any negatives aimed at the venue, it does offer terrific value for money, (apart from the bar!).
During my "reign" as organiser, I'd looked at other venues but always came back to FP.
I could well be up for playing again next year, (not organising), and will keep an eye on developments.
Well done lads....


Click to expand...

The Belfry want £250+ to play the PGA and Brabazon so by the time you add in a few beers you're looking at remortgaging your house.
Forest of Arden is £170 at this years prices
some of the other resort courses are too far south - Oxford, Hertford, Colchester etc
i have made an enquiry with FP for next year and if we go on 29th May, the Monday is the bank holiday


----------



## slowhand (May 25, 2021)

Well, where do I start? This was only my second forum meet, the first being the same event 3 years ago. After Smiffy's retirement from organising, Dando stepped up in a big way, and the whole weekend was organised really well. My own view of FP is that the course always seems to be in good nick, the deal we get is cracking value for money, and the bar prices aren't too bad. The price of food in the Pines bar though!

Anyway, on to the golf. As is now traditional, the 2 captains were in the first pairing out, and Harrogatehacker and myself meshed really well. There wasn't a hole where we were both out of it, and we eventually triumphed 3 & 2 over Rosecott & Chris Davies. As the rest of the matches came in, it was looking rosy for the snappers, and the final fourball results were:

Slowhand & Harrogatehacker def Rosecott & Chris Davies 3 & 2
Dando & Treeseeker def Les Smith & Gordon Taylor 6 & 5
Papas1982 & 94tegsi def Dave Foster & Mark Langley Sowter 4 & 3
Tashyboy & Lilyhawk lost to Wehreditgo & PhilTheFragger 2 & 1
Imurg & Beezerk vs Tricky Trev & Yerman- match halved
Gopher99 & Paperboy def Crow & GG26 3 & 2

All this meant the Whippersnappers were leading 4 1/2 - 1 1/2 going into the singles matches, traditionally not our strength. Also almost all of the snappers were giving a number of shots to their opponents, so a final day singles comeback was a definite possibility.

After a pleasant evening meal spent enjoying Phil's win at Kiawah (he'd have been a Whippersnapper though!) the 2 teams lined up to do battle once more. First out was myself vs Rosecott, and Papas1982 vs Gordon Taylor. I drove the ball well, and my putting was pretty good, but my irons and wedges weren't as sharp as the previous day. Unfortunately for Jim however, his game had deserted him, and I came out on top 8 & 7. The other game in my group was a lot tighter, but Dave held on to take it on the 17th 3 & 1. Then it was back to the bar to wait the rest of the matches to come in. The next group kept things close, with both matches going to the final green. Chris Davies defeated Lilyhawk and Paperboy won over Les Smith, both by a score of 1 Up. The next group gave the Old Farts some hope, as Gopher99 & Crow halved, and Tricky Trev kept his 100% record by defeating Imurg 2 & 1. The hope was to be short-lived though, as the next match saw Tashyboy overcome Yerman 3 & 2. leaving 94tegsi to hole the winning putt by defeating Gg26 1 up on the 18th. 

The final games game some respectability to the Old Farts, and the final score was 11.5. The final singles results were:

Slowhand def Rosecott 8 & 7
Papas1982 def Gordon Taylor 3 & 1
Lilyhawk lost to Chris Davies 1 Up
Paperboy def Les Smith 1 Up
Gopher99 halved with Crow
Imurg lost to Tricky Trev 2 & 1
94tegsi def Gg26 1 Up
Tashyboy def Yerman 3 & 2
Treeseeker lost to Whereditgo 4 & 2
Beezerk lost to Dave Forster 5 & 4
Harrogatehacker halved with PhilTheFragger
Dando def Mark Langley Sowter 

However, as has been previously posted, the score wasn't important (although the snappers will enjoy bragging rights for the coming year). It was great to meet new friends, renew existing friendships, and be out on the golf course with good company after the past year we have all had to deal with.

My thanks to both Dando for his excellent organisation, and Rosecott for his captaincy of the Old Farts, and I'm already looking forward to next year's meet.


----------



## slowhand (May 25, 2021)

Dando said:



			The Belfry want £250+ to play the PGA and Brabazon so by the time you add in a few beers you're looking at remortgaging your house.
Forest of Arden is £170 at this years prices
some of the other resort courses are too far south - Oxford, Hertford, Colchester etc
i have made an enquiry with FP for next year and if we go on 29th May, the Monday is the bank holiday
		
Click to expand...

Will it not be more expensive with it being a bank holiday? I thought one of the reasons we got a good price was it was a Sunday/Monday, so not as popular.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 25, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			I think it was a great venue tbh. Loved the course itself. As has been mentioned, the bar service was well under par, in a bad way, but sure that will have been sorted by next year.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for carrying me on Sunday, hope your back was t aching to much Sunday night 😁


----------



## Tashyboy (May 25, 2021)

slowhand said:



			Will it not be more expensive with it being a bank holiday? I thought one of the reasons we got a good price was it was a Sunday/Monday, so not as popular.
		
Click to expand...

Bank holiday could create a few probs for some forummers wanting to get away. Thinking on me feet. As Ave mentioned Tricky Trev is paying £190 this weekend at Belton woods. Is that coz it’s bank holiday 🤔


----------



## Dando (May 25, 2021)

slowhand said:



			Will it not be more expensive with it being a bank holiday? I thought one of the reasons we got a good price was it was a Sunday/Monday, so not as popular.
		
Click to expand...

i have asked for pricing for both 22/23 and 29/30 May 2022 - they are both the sunday/monday combo but the latter happens to be the bank holiday weekend


----------



## rosecott (May 25, 2021)

slowhand said:



			Well, where do I start? This was only my second forum meet, the first being the same event 3 years ago. After Smiffy's retirement from organising, Dando stepped up in a big way, and the whole weekend was organised really well. My own view of FP is that the course always seems to be in good nick, the deal we get is cracking value for money, and the bar prices aren't too bad. The price of food in the Pines bar though!

Anyway, on to the golf. As is now traditional, the 2 captains were in the first pairing out, and Harrogatehacker and myself meshed really well. There wasn't a hole where we were both out of it, and we eventually triumphed 3 & 2 over Rosecott & Chris Davies. As the rest of the matches came in, it was looking rosy for the snappers, and the final fourball results were:

Slowhand & Harrogatehacker def Rosecott & Chris Davies 3 & 2
Dando & Treeseeker def Les Smith & Gordon Taylor 6 & 5
Papas1982 & 94tegsi def Dave Foster & Mark Langley Sowter 4 & 3
Tashyboy & Lilyhawk lost to Wehreditgo & PhilTheFragger 2 & 1
Imurg & Beezerk vs Tricky Trev & Yerman- match halved
Gopher99 & Paperboy def Crow & GG26 3 & 2

All this meant the Whippersnappers were leading 4 1/2 - 1 1/2 going into the singles matches, traditionally not our strength. Also almost all of the snappers were giving a number of shots to their opponents, so a final day singles comeback was a definite possibility.

After a pleasant evening meal spent enjoying Phil's win at Kiawah (he'd have been a Whippersnapper though!) the 2 teams lined up to do battle once more. First out was myself vs Rosecott, and Papas1982 vs Gordon Taylor. I drove the ball well, and my putting was pretty good, but my irons and wedges weren't as sharp as the previous day. Unfortunately for Jim however, his game had deserted him, and I came out on top 8 & 7. The other game in my group was a lot tighter, but Dave held on to take it on the 17th 3 & 1. Then it was back to the bar to wait the rest of the matches to come in. The next group kept things close, with both matches going to the final green. Chris Davies defeated Lilyhawk and Paperboy won over Les Smith, both by a score of 1 Up. The next group gave the Old Farts some hope, as Gopher99 & Crow halved, and Tricky Trev kept his 100% record by defeating Imurg 2 & 1. The hope was to be short-lived though, as the next match saw Tashyboy overcome Yerman 3 & 2. leaving 94tegsi to hole the winning putt by defeating Gg26 1 up on the 18th.

The final games game some respectability to the Old Farts, and the final score was 11.5. The final singles results were:

Slowhand def Rosecott 8 & 7
Papas1982 def Gordon Taylor 3 & 1
Lilyhawk lost to Chris Davies 1 Up
Paperboy def Les Smith 1 Up
Gopher99 halved with Crow
Imurg lost to Tricky Trev 2 & 1
94tegsi def Gg26 1 Up
Tashyboy def Yerman 3 & 2
Treeseeker lost to Whereditgo 4 & 2
Beezerk lost to Dave Forster 5 & 4
Harrogatehacker halved with PhilTheFragger
Dando def Mark Langley Sowter

However, as has been previously posted, the score wasn't important (although the snappers will enjoy bragging rights for the coming year). It was great to meet new friends, renew existing friendships, and be out on the golf course with good company after the past year we have all had to deal with.

My thanks to both Dando for his excellent organisation, and Rosecott for his captaincy of the Old Farts, and I'm already looking forward to next year's meet.
		
Click to expand...

Understandably, I have said nothing since we finished yesterday, having led the Farts to defeat and having completely embarrassed myself on the course (twice) into the bargain. However, it was great to play the event, see old faces and meet new ones and it was a really enjoyable 2 days despite my miserable showing on the course. I did manage to keep up my standards today on the front 9 of our club comp today with 10 points then, suddenly, on the 11th tee, my brain remembered that I could play golf and I scored 21 points on the back 9. Bring next year on when I will be a year older and definitely no wiser.


----------



## Yerman (May 25, 2021)

Just a quick thanks to Dando, Slowhand and Rosecott for organising and manfully leading the teams. Weather was kind my playing partners kinder, special thanks to Trev for carrying me round sunday and Tashy for the golf lesson monday. Enjoy your golf, hasta la vista.


----------



## slowhand (May 25, 2021)

rosecott said:



			Understandably, I have said nothing since we finished yesterday, having led the Farts to defeat and having completely embarrassed myself on the course (twice) into the bargain. However, it was great to play the event, see old faces and meet new ones and it was a really enjoyable 2 days despite my miserable showing on the course. I did manage to keep up my standards today on the front 9 of our club comp today with 10 points then, suddenly, on the 11th tee, my brain remembered that I could play golf and I scored 21 points on the back 9. Bring next year on when I will be a year older and definitely no wiser.
		
Click to expand...

You did not embarrass yourself. You played with a fantastic attitude, and I thoroughly enjoyed your company both days. I hope we get to play together again next year.


----------



## gopher99 (May 25, 2021)

Crow said:



			Thanks to Dando for pulling this together when it looked like it might fail, and thanks to the Captains of each team.

The result didn't go the way of the Farts this year, but you can't win every year.    Does anyone know what running score is?

Great to meet everyone again and a few new faces too.

Really enjoyed the golf even if much of it was dire. Sunday I partnered GG26 against gopher99 and Paperboy. First hole I fatted a drive 100 yards and shanked an 8 iron into the bushes, luckily Mike came to the rescue and we won the hole. It stayed close until around halfway when we quickly lost three holes on the trot and never recovered, going down 2&1 I think.

Drawn to play gopher99 again today and I was thankful for the 13 shots he gave to me!
I think we'd both admit that some of the golf didn't quite make the grade. For example on the first hole I topped it into the rough left and barely got past the ladies tee, we ended with a half after John's quality 7 was matched by my equally iffy 8 net 7.
But there was some decent play and it was a tight match all the way to the last green and a half was a fair result in the end.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the game I enjoyed your company over the weekend I have found a putter at my parents house that might eventually make it’s way into your bag. It’s a 15 year old Scotty Cameron that I misplaced years ago.😀😀😀😀😀


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 25, 2021)

gopher99 said:



			Thanks for the game I enjoyed your company over the weekend I have found a putter at my parents house that might eventually make it’s way into your bag. It’s a 15 year old Scotty Cameron that I misplaced years ago.😀😀😀😀😀
		
Click to expand...

Far too new for Nick, give it another 30 years 👍👍


----------



## slowhand (May 26, 2021)

Couple of snaps from the weekend:


----------



## slowhand (May 26, 2021)




----------



## Dando (May 26, 2021)

slowhand said:



			Couple of snaps from the weekend:
View attachment 36787
View attachment 36787

Click to expand...

it looks like a photo from the C&A catalogue.

@Lilyhawk looks camper than a row of pink tents


----------



## Lilyhawk (May 26, 2021)

Dando said:



			it looks like a photo from the C&A catalogue.

@Lilyhawk looks camper than a row of pink tents
		
Click to expand...

We can share room next year if that is what you want...


----------



## Dando (May 26, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			We can share room next year if that is what you want... 

Click to expand...

not with your snoring!


----------

